# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε lovebird!

## Niva2gr

Κάνω αναδημοσίευση απο ανακοίνωση που βρήκα στο facebook:

Katerina Gianniou ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΡΟΩΘΗΣΤΕ - ΧΑΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΗ  ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ, ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΤΖΙΤΖΙΦΙΕΣ, Η ΖΩΗ, LOVEBIRD, ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ  ΜΕΤΑΚΟΜΙΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΛΟΥΒΙ ΣΕ ΚΛΟΥΒΙ. ΔΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΜΟΙΒΗ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ  ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ (ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΗ ΒΡΗΚΑ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΥΡΙΣΤΡΩ!). ΤΑ  ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ, ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΦΟΡΑΕΙ  ΒΡΑΧΙΟΛΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΕΞΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΔΙ! 6932388893

Έχει βάλει και μιά φωτογραφία απο lovebird που μοιάζει με το δικό της, που είναι κίτρινο με πορτοκαλί πρόσωπο.

Ορίστε και το λινκ απο το aggeliopolis που επίσης ανέβασε την ανακοίνωση: http://www.aggeliopolis.gr/vi/10558439.htm?ca

----------


## Niva2gr

Ειδοποιήθηκε και το parrotalert. http://www.parrotalert.com/L1003

----------


## douke-soula

μου ηρθε η ειδοποιηση απο το παροτ αλερτ πριν λιγο

----------


## Niva2gr

Ωραίο το σύστημα του parrotalert! Κι εμένα μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση στο facebook.

----------


## Katerina G.

Ευχαριστω παιδια, μακαρι να βρεθει η Ζωιτσα μου, φοβαμαι τα χειροτερα...    Οσο για την αμοιβη που ηδη ανεφερα στο parrotalert ας βρεθει η μικρη και τα βρισκουμε με οποιον την εχει μαζεψει (που ευχομαι να την εχει μαζεψει καποιος!)
Υπεροχο το σαιτ σας,  μου το συστησε μια φιλη!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Μακάρι να βρεθεί Κατερίνα μου! Πάντως, αν τύχει να βρεθεί απο μέλος του φόρουμ, να είσαι σίγουρη οτι θα επιστρέψει στα χέρια σου!

----------


## Katerina G.

> Ευχαριστω παιδια, μακαρι να βρεθει η Ζωιτσα μου, φοβαμαι τα χειροτερα... Οσο για την αμοιβη που ηδη ανεφερα στο parrotalert ας βρεθει η μικρη και τα βρισκουμε με οποιον την εχει μαζεψει (που ευχομαι να την εχει μαζεψει καποιος!)
> Υπεροχο το σαιτ σας, μου το συστησε μια φιλη!!


ΘΕΛΩ να νομιζω οτι η Ζωιτσα ειναι σε καλα χερια. Μια ζωη τσιγγανα ηταν....τη βρηκα ως τσιγγανα.  Ευχομαι να μη το πληρωσε με τη ζωη της. Ειμαι να σκασω. Ακομα χειροτερα το ταιρι της που προσπαθει να λυγισει τα καγκελλα.  Δεν εχει φαει τπτ. Οι λιοσποροι ειναι ανεγγιχτοι και  σ αυτους εκαναν επιθεση πρωτα. Τι να πω.  Σιγουρα πρεπει να βρω παρεα για το πουλακι που εμεινε μονο του, εδειξε ξεκαθαρα οτι ΔΕ θελει να ειναι μονο του.

----------


## Niva2gr

Κατερίνα, ξέρω οτι είναι παρακινδυνευμένο, όμως κάθε πρωί, το ξημέρωμα και προς το βράδυ, βγάζε το κλουβί με το άλλο lovebird έξω. Σίγουρα θα τη φωνάζει και αν αυτή ακούσει θα επιστρέψει. Επίσης πάνω στο κλουβί βάλε ένα άλλο κλουβάκι ανοιχτό γεμάτο με τροφή και νερό.Αν επιστρέψει, σίγουρα θα διψάει και θα πεινάει και έτσι θα βρεις την ευκαιρία να την ξαναπιάσεις.

----------

